# Allianz or AXA office near Lagos?



## BellaLuna (Jun 7, 2008)

Ola,

Does anyone know if there is an Allianz or AXA insurance office in Lagos? How about other companies like Chartis or Generali? I tried to look online, but didn't find anything. Obrigada!


----------



## kenpopaul (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi,

Yeah there is an AXA office in Lagos on the main road overlooking the Marina

- Kenpopaul


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Also I have seen alianz I think up by the new car park behind the old city walls, it is also quiet common here to find brokers who will display the signs of the bigger companies under licence


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

BPI bank also deals with Allianz insurance packages


----------

